# Natural Feeding Stimulants



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure, but he may be refering to lemon juice. Lemon juice has been described as being effective against Nosema.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Could also be referring to some combination of essential oils.

But if you have to add it, it's not natural. Just sayin', no argument implied.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Perhaps the product is natural, but not its use.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Kim Flottum in her book "The Backyard Beekeeper" gives the following tip:

His book... just saying...

>What is a natural feeding stimulant one would add to sugar syrup? 

I don't agree, but that would be HBH (Honey Bee Healthy) or some generic knockoff of it.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

>His book...just sayin...

I was assuming Kim was a girl...and I know what that makes me...


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Sugar isn't bees natural food

Just saying


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mrjackcoleman said:


> >His book...just sayin...
> 
> I was assuming Kim was a girl...and I know what that makes me...


What? Human?


----------

